# Precission triangle in use.



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the new rewiew
as a newbie with a low budget ,and unforturnaly a toolfreak ,
it´s importen for me to know were to lay my money
to get good tools, can´t afford failier in this

Dennis


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the update looks like a good one alright.


----------



## interpim

I've noticed a trend lately of a lot of lumberjocks becoming increasingly bitter. Thank you again for revisiting this review. I couldn't tell in your first one whether or not you had used it, so I'm not really sure how someone could criticize you in saying you hadn't.

Good measuring and layout tools are essential, and increasingly so on the smaller scale projects. I'll keep my eye out for one of these.


----------



## Knothead62

Thanks for the review. I need to start building up a good inventory of quality measuring tools.


----------



## spalted

Thanks for this review.. I am going to check it out. I spent several years frustrated with my projects that would always turn out just a little "off", even though I was being very careful about measuring. In the past 2 years, I've come to appreciate precision measuring tools especially the incra rulers and squares. Magically, my projects got a lot better once I started using these. I'm a believer.


----------

